# I quit my old job around a time my boss told me to "grow up"



## Guest (Feb 19, 2014)

And that I was "making excuses" about my second security violation (a total accident, just like the first).

That destroyed me and I cried extremely hard. My co-workers knew our boss was an asshole, and tried to console me. Nothing could've made me want to stay at that job.

I look back now, and I don't want to just automatically assume everyone in the world is an narcissist, but I definitely was the dude's "prey". I entered his office feeling anxious and he obviously fed off it... and his goal wasn't about doing his job - it was about making me feel like shit.

I feel a lot better about the situation now, understanding that although I was "weak", he isn't exactly Superman either. *People like that NEED vulnerability.* I wish I knew that and I could've kept a straight face. I took it way too personal


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, one thing is for certain - not all bosses nor people are narcissist. That truth you can take comfort in knowing.

Don't feel bad about his lack of integrity in you as an employee. Guess what? He lost a piece of his empire letting you go. He left a bad impression for you to inform others of his misdeeds. Facing the negative experiences builds survival, but we don't need to stick around what is ultimately destructive and toxic to the mental health either. Your good to leave - but never let it stop you from walking into another job. Do just that... walk into the next places you want to work and ask them about hiring options... go for places that "don't" advertise the employment (i.e. aren't desperate because they can't keep anyone or only want to take in those desperate enough to starve on the bare minimum without full-time hours). Advertised positions get you some quick cash, but the best ones pretend they aren't hiring until they meet someone they see great things in.


----------



## AlexFromPT (Jun 26, 2011)

Today was very important, by reading the boards, specifically this "perceived narcissism" made me realize a lot of what happened throughout my relationships. Thanks to all.


----------

